# reciprocating energy



## lehaiah

Hola, me preguntaba si alguno de ustedes sabría cual es el equivalente en español para reciprocating energy. El contexto es el siguiente:
The reciprocating motion may be horizontal, vertical or in a radial direction with relation to the crankshaft. The crankshaft converts the reciprocating energy into useful rotary energy.
Quedo a la espera de sus sugerencias. Gracias


----------



## nsv

La frase es extraña. Supongo que se trata de una maquina con pistónes, y no es la energía que es "reciprocating" sino el pistón. Alguién intenta vender algo?

"Reciprocate" es "oscilar", y lo usamos para describir una maquina con pistones, que se mueven de acá para allá, y cigüeñales, eg. un compresor o un motor diesel.
Maquinas, que no son "reciprocating", eg. compresores de tornillo o motores a reacción, designamos "turbina", indicando que solamente consiste de partes que giran.


NSV


----------



## Víctor Pérez

En el ámbito de la regulación de velocidad de un sistema AC multimotórico por variación de frecuencia, basado en la creación de un bus DC proveniente de un rectificador, aquellos motores que, durante las desaceleraciones o las paradas, siguen funcionando por inercia, generan una corriente que es devuelta al bus de CC a través de los correspondientes onduladores (este caso es típico en máquinas del tipo desbobinadora / rebobinadora). Pues bien, esa corriente que, finalmente, se devuelve a la red, es llamada corriente de devolución o *energía regenerada*. Al motor de la desbobinadora mencionada se le suele llamar *generador freno *porque, al frenar, genera energía aprovechable. 
Espero que algo de esto pueda servirte.


----------



## nsv

Reciprocating = pulsating = palpitando, pero necesito un poco mas del contexto.


NVO


----------



## lehaiah

Hola señores creo que debería haber comenzado por el hecho que no soy ingeniera ni estoy familiarizada con motores diesel. Sin embargo si les puedo decir esto:Efectivamente el término reciprocating energy se refiere al tipo de energía que es generada por pistones (que de hecho yo los estaba traduciendo como émbolos - es también aplicable el término?).Aquí les pongo el texto donde encontre la frase, talvez eso sea de mayor ayuda:•The reciprocating motion may be horizontal, vertical or in a radial direction with relation to the crankshaft.  •The crankshaft converts the reciprocating energy into useful rotary energyNuevamente mil gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## nsv

?Que piensas de 'energía palpitanda'?

No, un pistón o algo con una forma física puede ser "reciprocating", pero energía no. "Reciprocating" es moviendo de acá para allá. Energía no se mueve en esa manera - energía cambia su manifestación, pero nunca hablamos de "reciprocating energy" en una linea de alta tension AC. Yo creo que el autor ha pensado "pulsating energy".


----------



## abeltio

en los motores de combustión interna alternativos (por oposición a los rotativos - por ejemplo la turbina a gas y el motor "wenkel"), el cigueñal convierte la energía del movimiento lineal alternativo de los pistones en rotación del eje de potencia.


----------



## lehaiah

Sigo sin comprender mucho. Evidentemente no dudo que lo que ustedes plantea en cuanto que el concepto "reciprocating energy" no es correcto, pero el termino ha sido utilizado varias veces en el documento que estoy traduciendo y por lo tanto necesito un equivalente en espanol. Sabemos que el autor se refiere a la energia producida por los pistones alternativos, existe un concepto que se utilice para definir ese tipo de energia? 
Sin tratar de abusar de su gentileza me podrian confirmar que el termino correcto es piston y no embolo.
Nuevamente, Gracias.


----------



## psicutrinius

Veamos: El motor de pistones convierte la energía química de la combustión en mecánica lineal, es decir, que al encenderse el combustible en el momento en que el pistón está en el punto muerto superior ("top dead center" en inglés), lo proyecta hacia abajo. Como está unido por la biela ("connecting rod") al cigüeñal ("crankshaft"), el movimiento alternativo ("reciprocating") del pistón se transforma en rotativo en el cigüeñal. Esto (y la inercia), fuerza al pistón arriba otra vez, con lo que se repite el ciclo y, en definitiva, transforma el movimiento de "reciprocating" en circular, que es el que de verdad es útil.

Cierto es que lo que es "reciprocating", o de vaivén, es el *movimiento*, no la energía.

No es ningún error llamar al pistón émbolo, pero en la práctica se utiliza pistón en motores y émbolo en bombas, por ejemplo.


----------



## lehaiah

Finalmente creo entender. Mil gracias psicutrinius, tu explicacion se asemeja enormente al contenido del documento.


----------

